# Where to repair suitcase (damaged after flight)



## MaiPai (Jun 30, 2015)

Any advices, where to repair suitcase, which is damaged after flight? I need something official, with check/bill with my name on it, so I can give it to airline for refund. I filled blank in airport and this is next step I must do, but I do not know any suitcase repair shops.
Paphos, Peyia, Kissonerga, Chlorakas area....

I am staying here for couple of months.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you are most likely to find someone in the old town.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

MaiPai said:


> Any advices, where to repair suitcase, which is damaged after flight? I need something official, with check/bill with my name on it, so I can give it to airline for refund. I filled blank in airport and this is next step I must do, but I do not know any suitcase repair shops.
> Paphos, Peyia, Kissonerga, Chlorakas area....
> 
> I am staying here for couple of months.


Whilst I cannot answer your specific question, I will relate a story that happened to a friend of mine, travelling on the same flight as me to Norway. When we arrived, his suitcase handle had been broken, rendering the case unusable. We went to the airline desk to remonstrate and they accepted responsibility straight away, telling my friend the same as they told you - to have it repaired and send them the bill. He wryly asked if they had a Yellow Pages in Norway, and was told "Yes - Of course!" He then asked what section of Yellow Pages he would find "Suitcase Handle Repair". The point was made and accepted. They issued him with 2 airline branded "grip" type bags to transfer his belongings into and they told him that they would reimburse him the cost of a new suitcase on production of a receipt.

The point is, not to accept the airlines initial offer of compensation. They can and will do more when pushed.


----------



## MaiPai (Jun 30, 2015)

Yes, I agree, I could have been more pushy.. Luckily this was first time for me with such an issue and I am generally vwry trusty person... Very often I regret this and this is one of the times...
In my opinion suitcase is beyond repair and it s pitty, because I bought it 3 days before flight.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

MaiPai said:


> Yes, I agree, I could have been more pushy.. Luckily this was first time for me with such an issue and I am generally vwry trusty person... Very often I regret this and this is one of the times...
> In my opinion suitcase is beyond repair and it s pitty, because I bought it 3 days before flight.


I would go back to the airline and tell them it's beyond repair because there is no one you can find to repair it.

You may be pleasantly surprised at the response.

Many years ago I bought a mail order set of cases and on the first flight the surface of one was ripped slightly. As they were brand new I reported it and was told to buy a new case. When the supplier said they could only sell full sets I went back to the airline who issued a cheque for the price of the full set immediately.

You don't get if you don't ask!

Pete


----------

